
Twitter down - sheckel
http://twitter.com
======
guelo
Some idiot moderator is censoring Twitter is down stories from the front page.
Probably the biggest tech story of the morning.

~~~
look_lookatme
I agree. I think it's fine when it's less than 30 minutes, but this is a
significant bit of downtime.

~~~
nodesocket
...and considering the epic failure message.

------
pathdependent
I thought it was interesting that it was down in a way that I was receiving
raw ERB.

(At least, I think it's erb; twitter still uses rails for the front-end, I
think.)

------
arnorhs
Yeah, and with a pretty epic error message: <http://cl.ly/image/0e423k050x1T>

------
samet
<http://i.imgur.com/RWugz.png>

~~~
jiaaro
Their API is also down... maybe a cascading effect (probably from API to
frontend, but maybe a lower level failure)?

------
webXL
How much you wanna bet it has something to do with Mountain Lion?

